# What is the best Cable Management for pedalboards??



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

My OCD goes into high gear with all the patch and barrel cables going every which way. I always see these adhesive things with zip ties but I don’t even know where to buy those locally. Also, I have seen colour clips and snap clips too! 

What’s everyone using for cables management? Anything easy to modify when that fresh pedal gets added to the family?

Show me what’s under your pedal board


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I used zipties and twisties (metal wire in paper).


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Zip ties. Small off cuts of Velcro can secure loose wires to the board itself as well if that matters to you.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Budda said:


> I used zipties and twisties (metal wire in paper).


do you mean the little ties that come with garbage bags? good idea


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

zip ties and sticky back, Home Depot will have both. any hardware store


----------



## pdaigle (Sep 15, 2020)

I use zip ties with adhesive zip tie mounts:










They are easy to find and inexpensive.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just use short cables and whatever is hanging below, I just leave it as is. Doesn't bother me and never had any issues with it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Must be able to find something similar to this at the local dollar store... These and 3 to 4 inch zip ties


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Something I figured out recently: use a velcro cable tie and a patch of velcro on the underside of your board to keep the power cables together. (Assuming it's a rail type board.)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> Must be able to find something similar to this at the local dollar store... These and 3 to 4 inch zip ties


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...-pk-0521526p.html?_br_psugg_q=cable+tie+mount


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/...-pk-0521526p.html?_br_psugg_q=cable+tie+mount
> 
> View attachment 340477


This is what I think I will go with. Cheap and local. Thanks. Seems like the most common choice. I’ll check the dollarama too


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't used anything--they get tucked inside the board.








Well, as much as possible.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Looking at something like this just makes me smile


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

pdaigle said:


> I use zip ties with adhesive zip tie mounts:
> 
> View attachment 340464
> 
> ...


This. Alternatively those or similar mounts and velcro straps.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

I ended up going and grabbing a couple packages of those UV mounting bases from crappytire and I’ll use with my zip-ties.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Route them underneath.
Out of sight = out of mind.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I use George L's so there is no "extra" length of anything. 
I did use some brackets with a single nail/screw to hold down (I think designed for coax-Rogers-type-cable) for the longer stretches, but that cable is so rigid it wasn't necessary.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

My latest cable management is looking and sounding great. Cable goes straight from guitar into amp 

When the board is a must I like these soft Velcro cable ties. Things change all the time and for no reason when I have a board so these were great as you can reuse them over and over and they do not damage your expense cables.


----------

